# Recommend a TIG welder for a hobbyist



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

How much of a welder does one need? I'm asking in the 1000-3000$ range. No problem with a used one. What about these new china made inverter TIGs? Any good?

I hear about water cooling. Is that needed for TIG steel and Ti bike frames? Pulsing?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I really like Lincoln and Hobart TIG welders. 

You could always go for the 6G range and get a Snap On.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Miller Maxstar 150STH*

How much welder: if you're just going to do steel and ti (no aluminum) and hence only need DC, you'll do just fine with a little 150 amp machine. I rarely use more than 90 amps when working on bike frames. If you want to do other welding work with the machine, this advice obviously doesn't apply.

-Inverter machines are fine, though their long-term reliability (10+years) is as yet unknown.
-No need for H20 cooling for bike frame work. For bigger projects, it's not necessary but nice.
-Pulse is nice to have, but again, not necessary. I don't run the pulser at all on my dynasty when doing bike work. 
-HF start is mandatory. Lift or scratch start machines are a nightmare with thin tubing.

If you have $2k to spend, you can get yourself a Miller Maxstar 150STH (I used this machine for 3 years, and still have it as a backup), foot pedal, tank, etc, all with a 3 year warranty. That's the way I'd go.

-Walt



rensho said:


> How much of a welder does one need? I'm asking in the 1000-3000$ range. No problem with a used one. What about these new china made inverter TIGs? Any good?
> 
> I hear about water cooling. Is that needed for TIG steel and Ti bike frames? Pulsing?


----------



## Stinch (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Lincoln Square Wave TIG 175 Pro. Never used it for bike frames but it does a nice job. TIG requires lots of practice, especially with aluminum. Mine is for sale (Connecticut) since I don't use it much.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*One more thing..*

It's worth mentioning that you can fillet braze almost anything you can TIG (and some stuff you can't, at least not easily) and a good O/A setup is <$500. If you're just planning to build, say, a frame or two, that's the way I'd go. TIG's advantage is speed, and for a hobbyist, speed isn't that important.

Let us know what you decide to get!

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the Lincoln. My dad was a pro welder and used lot's of brands, but always came backl to the Lincoln! I like the Lincoln! Just never had problems with it!:thumbsup:http://www.mylincolnelectric.com/Catalog/equipmentseries.aspx?browse=101|207|


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look at the Lincoln and the Miller, both big names. I appreciate the notes on the water cooling and amperage. I have a tendancy to over buy. Nice to know 150A is more than plenty. Didn't know about the HF. Will need to look into that.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to look at what kind of power you have. There are some good welders that can run on 120V 1PH. But if you have 100A of 220V I would buy the Miller Syncrowave 250 DX and you'll never need another welder in the future except to add a O/A setup.

I used a old P&H 300 for 20 years before getting the 250 DX about 5 years ago. I got mine here, but you may want to pay a little extra and get one at the local welding shop so that they can give you support.

Miller Syncrowave 250 DX $2,525

http://store.cyberweld.com/milsyn250dx.html


----------



## adiobulbu (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the Maxstar 150 and it is a real steal if you look on ebay. When I bought mine you could find them new with the footpedal for about $1600. HF start is standard but you can't invert polarity to weld Al. (if that is an issue)


Nate


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

TacoMan said:


> You need to look at what kind of power you have. There are some good welders that can run on 120V 1PH. But if you have 100A of 220V I would buy the Miller Syncrowave 250 DX and you'll never need another welder in the future except to add a O/A setup.
> 
> I used a old P&H 300 for 20 years before getting the 250 DX about 5 years ago. I got mine here, but you may want to pay a little extra and get one at the local welding shop so that they can give you support.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The 200DX is by far the best welder you can by in that price range , once you work with this machine you will realize it's smarter than you!:skep: Lil Mr. Roboto makes very clean welds!!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Without the space and hookups for a syncrowave 250, this is my current dream machine: http://www.millerwelds.com/products/tig/dynasty_200_series/

I use a 25 year old syncrowave 300 at work. It works great, but it's huge and there aren't many special settings.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Yep, we're running an older Syncrowave 250. Its a really pleasant machine to own/use. We added a pulser and can't say enough good things about it. Our particular model can be found relatively inexpensive due to the lack of some of the "modern features". 

.


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

i have a lincoln 185 tig with a watercooler kit. love this machine. does everthing i need to do.
Shane


----------



## BrendanC (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey guys, didn't notice this thread earlier.

I have a Miller Syncrowave 200, which was a good price & highly upgradeable. Still haven't put the water kit on it, and likely won't any time soon. The pulser function is nice in some situations, more when welding off-bike stuff... The pulser has a way of stirring up crud & almost cleaning nasty metals, tooling for example. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Could you guys make a recommendation for me? The TIG machine I'm looking for will be doing mostly mild steel 90% of the time. I'll be using it for all sorts of stuff especially misc automotive stuff (I build old cars for a hobby) commonly up to 1/4" thick but even up to 3/8" here and there. But would like to do bike frames too if possible from the same machine and not be limited to Steel or Ti only if possible, would like to be able to do aluminum too. I have 220 and 110 sources already wired. 

And then on top of this fairly inexpensive if possible  I know TIG machines are expensive, not sure what the price range for such a maching would be... 

I know nothing about TIG machines. I have extensive time and understanding of MIG machines. But looking forward to maybe stepping it up to TIG. I'm all ears, thanks!


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

I third the miller maxstar 150sth.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Head to the LWS*

Any of the Miller Syncrowave models will do what you want, likewise any of the bigger (transformer driven) Lincoln stuff. If you want to go cheap, keep an eye on Craigslist or something. TIG is just not cheap, no matter what, and if you want AC capability, enough power to weld 3/8" mild steel, and enough controls to do bike frames, plus the tanks/regulators/consumables, you're looking at 3 or 4 grand no matter what unless you buy used.

Good luck!

-Walt



dieselcruiserhead said:


> Could you guys make a recommendation for me? The TIG machine I'm looking for will be doing mostly mild steel 90% of the time. I'll be using it for all sorts of stuff especially misc automotive stuff (I build old cars for a hobby) commonly up to 1/4" thick but even up to 3/8" here and there. But would like to do bike frames too if possible from the same machine and not be limited to Steel or Ti only if possible, would like to be able to do aluminum too. I have 220 and 110 sources already wired.
> 
> And then on top of this fairly inexpensive if possible  I know TIG machines are expensive, not sure what the price range for such a maching would be...
> 
> I know nothing about TIG machines. I have extensive time and understanding of MIG machines. But looking forward to maybe stepping it up to TIG. I'm all ears, thanks!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have an older Lincoln V-200P. Works great. It is a 200Amp inverter. Haven't built a frame yet but I have done a bit with very thin stainless. Has a pulser with makes things a little easier on the thin stuff. Don't think it would tig 3/8 inch steal very well. It might but you wouldn't want to be doing too much of that without a water cooled torch anyways. You would be better off just stick welding that. I have seen these on Ebay every now and then for about 600 or so, especially since some of the newer AC/DC inverters have been released.


----------

